# réinstaller le firmware d'un HDD WD elemnts play



## yengstro (23 Juillet 2012)

bonjour à tous

voila, j'ai recherché un peu partout sur le web, mais je n'ai pas trouvé de solution clair à mon probleme

voila, je possède un disque dur multimédia WD elements play 1to.

ayant eu un besoin urgent d'un gros disque dur pour un ghost de mon mac, j'ai formater mon WD elements play, et en avant...

sauf que j'ai pas trop réfléchie, et maintenant je me retrouve avec un disque dur multimédia formaté (remis en NTFS), mais sans firmware...

j ai bien été sur le site de WD , ou on peut télécharger le dernier firmware, sauf qu il y a deux problemes :

1: le fichier est en .img, je sais donc pas trop quoi en faire. toaster titanium me propose bien de monter l'image, mais jme retrouve avec un cd de musique d'une chanson qui a bien failli bousillé mes oreilles

2: la manière d'installer ce firmware, selon WD, c'est quand le DD fonctionne encore... c'est a dire en le démarrant normalement, sur une TV, en lui branchant la clé usb et en selectionnant parametrage avec la télécommande...



si quelqu'un peut m'aider car je suis vraiment dans la cagade...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juillet 2012)

Comprend pas ton problème, là, un formatage n'affecte en rien le firmware d'un disque, le firmware est inscrit dans des puces (des EPROMs) pas sur le disque lui même 

A mon avis, ton problème vient plutôt du fait que tu n'as pas du rétablir le format (ou le schéma de table de partition &#8230; Ou les deux) d'origine


----------



## yengstro (24 Juillet 2012)

euh, bah attends, je reprends du début

quand j'ai formaté le disque dur, il y avait plein de dossier dedans. (qui correspondaient au menu du disque dur sur la tv).

La, du coup apres avoir reformater le disque dur, il y a plus rien dessus... je vois pas comment ca pourrait fonctionner si y a pas le logiciel qui fait tourner le disque dur tout seul sur la tv?

si le firmware est intégré dans des puces, que dois je faire pour que tout refonctionne? quel type de partition ou schéma de table?


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juillet 2012)

Écoutes, je je sais pas quel est ton problème, mais si tu veux des réponses pertinentes, il va falloir donner des infos exactes : tu n'as pas un problème de "firmware" mais un problème de "logiciel", alors prenons les choses dans l'ordre :

1) Le format : je ne sais pas quel était le format initial de ton disque, le NTFS est une possibilité, mais pas une certitude, je dirais même que le FAT32, ou l'exFAT me parait plus probable, mais je peux me tromper. Un format de type "Unix" est aussi possible. Seule la doc de ton disque ou le SAV de son fabricant pourront t'aider sur ce coup. Pour le schéma de table de partition, c'est probablement du MBR, mais pareil, seul WD peut t'aider là dessus (à moins que tu n'aies appliqué qu'un simple formatage au disque, auquel cas, ce schéma n'aura pas du être modifié).

2) Le contenu initial du disque : là, pareil, je pense qu'expliquer ton problème au SAV de WD serait le mieux, s'il y a une solution, ils pourront sans doute te la donner.


----------



## yengstro (24 Juillet 2012)

d'accord. le plus simple ,c'est d'essayer de joindre WD donc

sinon pour le formatage, oui j'ai fait un simple formatage. je ne pense pas avoir toucher a la table.

Bon merci. j'essaye de les joindre.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juillet 2012)

À moins que tu ne connaisse quelqu'un ayant le même disque, dans ce cas, après formatage adéquat du tien (c'est à dire voir le format de l'autre et l'appliquer au tien), un clone de l'autre devrait régler le problème.


----------

